# Mewtwo vs. Deoxys



## Bender (May 30, 2008)

Mewtwo 



VS.


Deoxys




In a fight who'd win?

Battleground: Viridian City


----------



## potential (May 31, 2008)

Its simple. If Deoxys is in attack form, he beats the shit out of any pokemon, even arcesus. But if he's not, the may god help Deoxys. Mewtwo is very powerful, but  a serious Deoxys is in another league.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 31, 2008)

There are baby pokemon though who have higher defense stats that Deoxys in attack mode though. He uses attack mode he'd better finish it in one or two hits.

Plus Mewtwo has a very broken move Diamond and Pearl now. Its called "Me first". It always attacks first using the exact same attack that the opponent is going to use that turn and hits the target at x 1.5 the opponents attack power.

So basically even attack mode doesn't help him.


----------



## RWB (May 31, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> There are baby pokemon though who have higher defense stats that Deoxys in attack mode though. He uses attack mode he'd better finish it in one or two hits.
> 
> Plus Mewtwo has a very broken move Diamond and Pearl now. Its called "Me first". It always attacks first using the exact same attack that the opponent is going to use that turn and hits the target at x 1.5 the opponents attack power.
> 
> So basically even attack mode doesn't help him.




WRONG.

Me First only works when you are faster than the enemy.

So it's worthless, as Deoxys Attack form is faster then Mew2.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (May 31, 2008)

Mewtwo lost to Deoxys in the manga.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ooooh 
 Links please


----------



## C. Hook (May 31, 2008)

It depends on which moves they have. Mewtwo is overall a better guy for battle, but Attack-form rapes him if it comes with shadow ball or any other attack that kills psykicks. Defense form also could win if it has mirror coat, and Normal form has a chance. Speed form loses.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 31, 2008)

With Deoxys' regenerating ability is it possible for Mewtwo to put him down forever?


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2008)

Mewtwo also has recover


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 31, 2008)

The difference being Deoxys' regen has recovered him when his entire body was disintegrated.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 31, 2008)

I think Mewtwo wins. Btw, Mewtwo looks really gay in that pic.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 31, 2008)

Ike said:


> I think Mewtwo wins. Btw, Mewtwo looks really gay in that pic.



so does deoxys. it looks like he's about to rape you.


----------



## BAD BD (May 31, 2008)

Mewtwo solos because he isn't a crap new pokemon.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2008)

What da fuck joo talkin bout? TENTACLE RAPE FTW.


----------



## Cooli (May 31, 2008)

Deoxys wins but might have difficulity


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Mewtwo solos because he isn't a crap new pokemon.



Mewtwo loses because he's a crap, old, and CHEAP pokemon. Seriously, Red and Blue weren't all that good.


----------



## Vicious (Jun 1, 2008)

Darkrai solos both of them.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 1, 2008)

Mewtwo wins he is the most powerful pokemon EVER


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 1, 2008)

Vicious said:


> Darkrai solos both of them.



True... It's not very nice getting nightmare-raped. Dark Hall+Any random special attack with lots of power=Win.


----------

